# Fluval Spec V



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone have this tank? My LFS is selling it for $32 and I'm very tempted to get it because for a 5g tank with filter and lid.. that's really good.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> Anyone have this tank? My LFS is selling it for $32 and I'm very tempted to get it because for a 5g tank with filter and lid.. that's really good.


I do and $32 is more than 50% off the sale price of $79.99 at Petco & PetSmart. Make sure it is not refurbished or broken.

You should have in the box:
pump, tube and outflow jet, foam block, biomax, carbon filter, light, lid.

There is thread with ideas on SPEC AQ decorations:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=128565

My SPEC V:


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats a great deal! I love mine and I have several plants that are doing well under the stock light.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

$32??? Buy this tank immediately before they realize their mistake! I love my Spec V. It needs a little bit of modification for a betta (to baffle the filter, of course), but that's really, really easy in this tank ... it takes a $3 sponge.

If my LFS was selling this tank for $32, I'd buy at least 3 more without a second thought.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's on clearance. They're moving out their stock. I will get it tomorrow


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> It's on clearance. They're moving out their stock. I will get it tomorrow


Yes, you will enjoy it. Tekkguy suggested using the top carbon slot for a pack of gravel as biomedia. I bought another Biomax and stick it there. So I have 2 Biomax in my block. They said you can use it to seed a new tank as in another SPEC V, hint hint


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> $32??? Buy this tank immediately before they realize their mistake! I love my Spec V. It needs a little bit of modification for a betta (to baffle the filter, of course), but that's really, really easy in this tank ... it takes a $3 sponge.
> 
> If my LFS was selling this tank for $32, I'd buy at least 3 more without a second thought.


Uh oh, I have competition.... Definitely a great deal for the quality of the tank and accessories


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

That's an Amazing deal! I'd buy a couple for that price! Join in our Fluval SPEC II, III, V Owners thread once you have it setup!


----------

